# Eric & Ernie BBC2



## sloweye (Jan 1, 2011)

Drama charting the early years of one of Britain's top double acts.

Did anyone catch this?

I though it was done fantasicly, took me right back to watching the show with my grandad, it was really really well cast.

If you missed it i'd say hit the iPlayer ASAP, it's gold, it really is.


----------

